# ممكن تفدونى فى مشكلتى



## YOYO JESUS (30 أبريل 2013)

هى المشكلة بدات انى كنت اعرف واحدة صاحبتى من زمان جدا وكمان كنت اعرف انها بتكلم ولد 
بس المشكلة انه من فترة قصيرة حصلت مشكلة وكانت هى بتكتب الى الوالد دا كلام
ونسيته عندى فى البيت وماما شافته وسالتنى وانا قولتلها ان الورقة مش بتاعتى وانها بتعات واحدة معايا فى الكلية بس مش قولتلها انها هى صاحبتى دى
ولما كلمت البنت دى قالتلى وبعدين دلوقتى المهم اهلى مايعرفوش حاجة وانا اتهزقت بسببها من اخويا وقولتله الحكاية كلها وكان عاوز يتصل بااهلها وانا منعته
بس لما انا قولت الى البنت دى انا او الوالد اللى انتى بتكلميه قالتلى هو
وساعتها سبنا بعض
ومن كام يوم
عرفت انها بتقول انى بكلم اخوها فى الموب وانى بكلم شباب اصلا
وانا اصلا مخطوبة وهيحصلى مشاكل بسببها
ممكن حد يقوالى اعمل اية


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 أبريل 2013)

عرفت انها بتقول انى بكلم اخوها فى الموب وانى بكلم شباب اصلا

اليوم كلو مشاكل اصلا بس بكره معطلين مفيش شغل 
يلارا يا صديقتي الصغيره عمرا الكبيره عقلا

صديقتك السابقه بتكلم مين عنك وفين ...؟؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أبريل 2013)

الكلام وصلنى من صديقة ليا فى الكلية 
واتاكدت انها قالت لما الكلام اتقال من كذا واحدة
بس عن طريق تلقيح كلام


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 أبريل 2013)

الحل بسيط جداااااا
المواجهه مع جميع الاطراف بوقت واحد بوجود الصديقه المزعومه وتوضيح الحق والحقيقه للجميع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أبريل 2013)

ياابنى افهم
لما روحتلها وكلمتها قالتلى انا ماقولتش الكلام دا عليكى وفضلت تنكر
ومعرفتش حتى اثبت عليها حاجة
حتى العيال اللى قالوا عليها طلعتهم كدابيين


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 أبريل 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ياابنى افهم



هههههههههههههه
ضحكتيني يا لارا 
اولا حضرتك يا ماما 
عفوا يا حبيبتي انتي تقريبا بعمر بنتي 
ما ينفعش كلامك يا قمر 
الحل واضح التزمي بكل كلمه مكتوبه وهترتاحي منها للابد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أبريل 2013)

انا اسفة
معرفش سن حضرتك
افتكرتك فى سنى


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 أبريل 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> انا اسفة
> معرفش سن حضرتك
> افتكرتك فى سنى



خطأ ثاني يا لارا يا صديقتي 
اسمي واضح كنيته المهندس 
ومهندس قديم كمان 
باي حال ولا يهمك 
بس فعلا هذه المواضيع تحزن وحلها الوحيد مواجهة الجميع مره واحده

سلام المسيح يحفظك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أبريل 2013)

طيب شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## x_philosopher (30 أبريل 2013)

مع كامل احترامي يا ﻻرا...

اذا خطيبك من دلوقتي مش هيصدقك وﻻ هيثق فيكي....ازاي هتطمني على نفسك معاه؟
واذا اهلك مش هيثقوا فيكي رغم انك انسانة ناضجة ومخطوبة....يبقى فيه مشكلة كبيرة هنا


كمان....من أسوأ الحاجات التدخل في امور الغير....اخوكي ماكانش المفروض ليه اي دعوة البنت التانية تكلم مين او ما تكلمش مين...هو ماله اصلاً؟ هي مش كاملة السن؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أبريل 2013)

عشان لقى الورقة عندى شك فهمت


----------



## x_philosopher (30 أبريل 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> عشان لقى الورقة عندى شك فهمت



مانا عارف...

بس دلوقتي قدامه اختيارين....يا يفضل شاكك فيكي يا اما يصدقك ويثق ف كلامك انها بتاعت صاحبتك....(ومش عارف انا بصراحة صاحبتك دي...يعني سابت الفيس والايميل وحبكت معاها تكتب ورقة شايلاها معاها؟! بلاش مافهاش اسم الواد طيب؟)

بس في جميع الحالات...خطيبك لو هيشك فيكي من دلوقتي...ومش مصدق كلامك انها بتاعت صاحبتك مش بتاعتك...

فدي عندي علامة تخوف.....انا ماليش خبرة كتيرة ومش عايز اكون هدام بيوت...

لكن انا كولد لو مش قادر اثق ف مراتي ثقة عمياء يبقى مشكلة كبيرة....وكذلك لو هي مش واثقة فيا...

يفترض انكو مقضيين وقت طويل مع بعض وعارفين بعض وواثقين ف بعض يعني


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هى المشكلة بدات انى كنت اعرف واحدة صاحبتى من زمان جدا وكمان كنت اعرف انها بتكلم ولد
> بس المشكلة انه من فترة قصيرة حصلت مشكلة وكانت هى بتكتب الى الوالد دا كلام
> ونسيته عندى فى البيت وماما شافته وسالتنى وانا قولتلها ان الورقة مش بتاعتى وانها بتعات واحدة معايا فى الكلية بس مش قولتلها انها هى صاحبتى دى
> ولما كلمت البنت دى قالتلى وبعدين دلوقتى المهم اهلى مايعرفوش حاجة وانا اتهزقت بسببها من اخويا وقولتله الحكاية كلها وكان عاوز يتصل بااهلها وانا منعته
> ...


*
معلش سؤال كدة 

هو خطيبك عرف و لا لأ ؟

سؤال تانى 

إيه المشكلة يعنى إنك بتكلمى أخوها؟

ما إنتى قاعدة تتكلمى معانا طول النهار أهو

و هاتك يا رغى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و لا ديه نقرة و ديه نقرة ؟؟؟؟؟
-----------------------------------------------------



نصيحة كدة صغغنة منى 
-----------------------
لو خطيبك عرف و قال أى كلمة تجرح مشاعرك فى الموضوع دا و لم يصدقك 

أو حسسك إنه كتر خيره إنه هيكمل الخطوبة 

سيبيه
​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 أبريل 2013)

​بصي في مقولة بتقول: الطيور على أشكالها تقع، طالما إنتِ فعلاً مش بتعملي الحاجات دي يبقا تقطعي علاقتكـ بيها وباللي بيوصلولكـ الكلام دة اللي مصدره مجهول .. - أو على الأكثر تكون مجرد علاقة سطحية بيهم -..
بهدوء بشكل غير ملفت تبعدي عن الحاجات .. الأماكن .. المواقع اللي بتربطكـ بيهم لحد ما الحو يهدى
علشان تقدري تركزي  في مذاكرتكـ وتهتمي بمستقبلكـ اللي هو أهم شئ ..

​​ حتة بيقولوا عليا كلام .. حاولي تقنعيهم إن الكلام دة محصلش لو مش إقتنعوا  سيبيهم يقولوا اللي هما عايزين يقولوه طالما كل معارفكـ القريبين من قلبكـ واثقين فيكـِ ..
أنا لو مكانكـ هعمل كدة ..


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

x_philosopher وايرينى
ايوة خطيبى عرف وفعلا الكلام كان يجرح اوى ولسبب دا انا سيبته فعلا لانه حسسنى انه هيعدى الموضوع بمزاجه 
وعلى ياايرينى انى بكلم اخوها هى قصدها بكلمه حب وغرام ياقمر هههههههههههههههههه

اة دى نقرة ودى نقرة ياااختشى 

وشكرا ياسامح بجد ليك
شكرا ليكم كلكم


----------



## search for god (2 مايو 2013)

أنا شايف من وجهه نظري انك تقعدي مع صحابك اللي قالولك ان صاحبتك قالت عليكي ان انتي بتكلمي شباب وتكون صاحبتك قاعده معاكو ولو الاتنين أنكرو ان هم قالولك حاجه فا انتي هتبقي مضطره ان انتي تقولي لأهلك علي الورق دا بتاع مين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

ماهو انا قولت الى اهلى
بس خطيبى ماكنش مقتنع
واضريت اسيبه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> وانا اصلا مخطوبة *وهيحصلى* مشاكل بسببها


 


لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ايوة خطيبى عرف وفعلا الكلام كان يجرح اوى ولسبب دا *انا سيبته فعلا* لانه


*هو هيحصل لك مشاكل ؟؟*
*وألا ...*
*سيبتيه فعلاً ؟؟؟*
:t33::t33::t33:
*فهل المشكلة يعنى أنك سيبتيه فعلاً ... وألا *
*هيحصل انك هتسبيه فعلاً ؟؟؟:love34:*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

سيبته فعلا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> سيبته فعلا


*ع البركة *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

اسهل برضه صح


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 مايو 2013)

*صح ... ياشيخة ...بلا وجع دماغ *
*خنقة ع الفاضى *​


----------



## grges monir (2 مايو 2013)

اينما وجدت لارا وجدت المشاكل ههههههه
خطيبك السابق دة مسئلكيش سؤال صغنن حسب اعتقادة يعنى لو الجواب دة بتاعك
انت  ارتبطتى  بيا لية مدام  بتحب غيرى
ولا هو ضغط اهل عليكى مع انة مينفعش حد يضعط عليكى هههه
لو قلتيلة لا مفيش حاجة من كدة وهو اصر يبقى هو بتلكك بقى انة  يزوغ منك 
بس غريبة شوية ان بنت تسيب حاجة زيى كدة عند بنت صحبتها مهما كانت العلاقة الا اذا كان طريق السهو والخطأ ودى كمان صعبة  :hlp:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

هى سابتها عندى غلط
لان مامتها رنت عليها واحنا ارتبكنا ونسيت الورقة عندى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

وبعديها ماما شافتها والخناق ابتدى من هنا


----------



## grges monir (2 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هى سابتها عندى غلط
> لان مامتها رنت عليها واحنا ارتبكنا ونسيت الورقة عندى


محسسنى انكم  مساطيل البوليس هجم فرميتوا حتة الحشيش اللى معاكم ههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

مادام متعرفش الكلام اللى كان مكتوب يبقى تسكت
ههه


----------



## grges monir (2 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> مادام متعرفش الكلام اللى كان مكتوب يبقى تسكت
> ههه


لية هو الكلام كان جامد قوى لدرجة انة هيظهر فى مكالمة فون ههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

فى حاجة اسمها عشان انت بتعمل حاجة غلط بتخاف صح ولا اية الكلام


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 مايو 2013)

*جوابات ؟؟؟ فى 2013 ؟؟؟ فين اختراع الميل و الفيس بووك ؟؟؟ 

و خطيبك و اهلك مش عارفين خطك شكله ايه طيب :t33: 

طب و ايه سبب عدم مصدقية خطيبك ليكى ؟؟ يعنى ماشى معاكى ورقة مكتوب فيها كلام حب لواحد .. ايه اللى يخليه شرط انه بتاعك و مقصود بيه شاب غيره ؟؟ إلا لو مكتوب فيها اسم الشاب التانى .. و يقدر يروح يسأله لو مش مصدقك 

صاحبتك بقا هى كلها على بعضها بنت غلط .. سواء بشغل الجاهلية و الحمام الزاجل و لا انها اصلا بتكلم واحد من ورا الناس و من ورا اهلها و لا انها تطلع عليكى كلام .. من الاخر محدش بيبقى ملاك و يقلب عفريت مرة واحدة .. و بما انها طلعت عليكى كلام يبقى سبق و عملتها مع غيرك و انتى سمعتى منها كلام برضه على ناس .. صدقينى اللى فيه طبع مبيتغيرش .. اللى الكدب فى دمه بيفضل كداب لاخر العمر *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

امى واخواتى مصدقينى
اللى ضايقنى ان خطيبى مارضاش يصدق 
وحسسنى انه بيعدى الموضوع بمزاجه
يعنى من الاخر حسسنى انى كدابة
ثانيا الانسانة دى كان ليها كذا موقف معايا وكنت بعدى
وماكنتش متوقعة انها مممكن تعمل فيا كدة رغم انى كنت بوقف جنبها
وكمان اللى عرفتوه من قريب انها كانت بتقول ان الوالد دا قريبها
بس مش طلع قريبها ولا اى حاجة
وانا كنت مضروبة على قفايا ههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> امى واخواتى مصدقينى
> اللى ضايقنى ان خطيبى مارضاش يصدق
> وحسسنى انه بيعدى الموضوع بمزاجه
> يعنى من الاخر حسسنى انى كدابة
> ...



*هههههههههه تعيشى و تتقفقفى .. محدش بيتعلم بالساهل .. المهم خديها قاعدة فى حياتك .. اللى يقولك اسرار غيرك يبقى هيقول اسرارك لغيرك .. و اللى يطلع كلام على غيرك معاكى هتلف الايام و يطلع كلام عليكى مع غيرك 

و خطيبك بكرة يجيلك سيد سيده .. هو الخسران :t33:*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

صح انتى عندك حق


----------



## بايبل333 (2 مايو 2013)

لارا خطوبة فاشلة *افضل من زواج فاشل*
الامر الثانى هو اى شخص يشك فى خطيبته او هى تشك فى خطيبها من هنا النقاش لا يجدى منفعة نهائى لان كل واحد فية عقدة الغيرة ويجد فى الاخر شى من النقص 
الامر الثالث انا اعتقد ان هذا الشخص اراد ان ينسحب ولا يعرف كيف وجاءت له الفرصة على الطبطاب 


 ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

الفرصة على اية وضح شوية مش فاهمة
بص هقوالك انا الكل جاء قالى دى غيرة عادية وان الغيرة عمته وكلام الافلام دا
بس انا شايفة الانسان لو بيثق فى الشخص اللى اختاره يبقى ماكنتش هتبقى خطوبة فاشلة
فى فرق بين الغيرة وعدم الثقة
صح


----------



## بايبل333 (2 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *فى فرق بين الغيرة وعدم الثقة
> صح*



*واكبر مثال هو الفرق بين حزب الحرية والعدالة وجماعة الاخوان المسلمين فى مصر 
من وجهة نظرى لا يوجد فرق بينهما 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه طيب يابرنس
بلاش برنس علشان الراء
هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ياباشا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 مايو 2013)

بصى أنا قريت أول صفحه. نص عأرفا انت إضافتى شيء تانى و لا مش أضافتى 
المهم التصرف ده رد فعل معروف .. هى حاولت تحصن نفسها علشان لو جيتى. تقولى شيء تقول هى بتخرف علشان أنا. عرفت هى عملت إيه و بتكلم أخويا و إلى أنا قولتيه.

و ملهاش لازمه المواجهة. لأن النوعيه دى تبقى جامده و هتقف تكذب الكل بكل جرائه. و تكذبهم قدامهم و العداوة هتكبر و متضمنيش تعمل إيه..
نصيحة قولى لها أن سرها معك مش هيخرج و إنك متفهما و مسمحاها و أبعدى شويه شويه من النوعيه دى و صلة لها.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 مايو 2013)

*"كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله"*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بصى أنا قريت أول صفحه. نص عأرفا انت إضافتى شيء تانى و لا مش أضافتى
> المهم التصرف ده رد فعل معروف .. هى حاولت تحصن نفسها علشان لو جيتى. تقولى شيء تقول هى بتخرف علشان أنا. عرفت هى عملت إيه و بتكلم أخويا و إلى أنا قولتيه.
> 
> و ملهاش لازمه المواجهة. لأن النوعيه دى تبقى جامده و هتقف تكذب الكل بكل جرائه. و تكذبهم قدامهم و العداوة هتكبر و متضمنيش تعمل إيه..
> نصيحة قولى لها أن سرها معك مش هيخرج و إنك متفهما و مسمحاها و أبعدى شويه شويه من النوعيه دى و صلة لها.




ماهو انا ماما قالتلى كدة فعلا حاضر ياحبو هعمل كدة شكرا ليكى حبيبتى


----------



## x_philosopher (3 مايو 2013)

لارا ممكن سؤال محرج شوية؟ طبعاً ما تجاوبيش لو مش عايزة ولو ضايقك اعتذر مقدما...

واضح ان سنك صغير شوية.....تخميني صح؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

عندى 18 سنة
وقربت على 19


----------



## x_philosopher (3 مايو 2013)

زي ما انا قلت يعني


----------



## x_philosopher (3 مايو 2013)

*ملحوظة:

انا لاحظت اكتر من حد كتب لى على صفحة العضوية....بس مش عارف ارد ازاي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

انت لسة مشاركتك مش هتخليك تبعت رسائل زوار او خاصة
لية هو حضرتك كام سنة
ممكن اعرف


----------



## x_philosopher (3 مايو 2013)

فوق ال25


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

ااااااااااااااااااااااة طييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب


----------



## soso a (7 مايو 2013)

اولا خديها قاعده فى حياتك 

اختارى الاصدقاء المقربيين ليك بعنايه 

يعنى الشخص اللى يدخل بيتك ويقعد معاكى لازم يكون بنفس شخصيتك 

يعنى لو انتى اى فعل هى بتعمله  انتى تعمليه 

يعنى صديقتك الصدوق دى مرايتك 

ولو مش صديقتك الصدوق يبقى مش تدخل بييتك وتقعد فى اوضتك 

ثانيا خطيبك خليه صديقك قبل حبيبك 

===========

 بصى للموضوع بعد ما خلص واستفادى منه لبكره فى حياتى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 مايو 2013)

شكرا ليكى ياحبيبتى


----------

